# My cat talks to much...



## highlandponygirl (10 January 2015)

Honestly, I can have proper conversations with her and she answers back every time. Though occasionally she will do that very annoying Bengal wail and it goes right through me like someone scratching a chalk board. Think if I get anymore pets after these two chatter box kitties i'll opt for something that doesn't want to talk every 5 minutes. *I love them really*  

Have I turned into one of those mad cat people?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (10 January 2015)

He he!  I love Bengals, have you got any pics please?

I think if we had had one of ours since she was a kitten, we would have taught her to speak.  We do have conversations on a regular basis.

And yes, probably!


----------



## highlandponygirl (10 January 2015)

Wish I could upload piccies from my computer! She's part bred (mother was a hussy  ) she used to have lovely markings when she was younger but they all kind off merged in to one so she is completely black now lol. Never met a cat like her


----------



## Shady (11 January 2015)

i am one of those ' mad cat people '!!
i only have 5 now but at one point i had 10 Orientals and Siamese and they all tried to out talk each other '' me first, me first, me ,me , me'' ! used to want to wear ear plugs at feeding time, they all slept together in this huge celtic knot, it used to freak people out when they visited.i loved it!


----------



## Britestar (11 January 2015)

I have a Tortie who we call gob**ite because she talks so much. Always telling you of her adventures outside and what she thinks of the other cats. She wil chat back to you as well.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (11 January 2015)

Someone dumped a big kitten on me once, she was just a total pain, attention seeking and noisy, I found a farm home for her and she was quite a character, "Tiddles" mother of many mousers!


----------



## flurryjuno (11 January 2015)

My two never shut up! They're NFC's so supposedly quiet but if they're not chatting away to eachother, they're either wailing around the house looking for me or having a conversation with me. My girl broke out once (strict indoor cats) caught a bird and was singing the songs of her people when she broke back in and showed it to the family individually. Love it though, especially when people come over


----------



## Serianas (12 January 2015)

The vets have complained of this and were quite glad to give him back


----------



## asmp (12 January 2015)

We heard the Bengal at the local branch of the CPL before we saw him - he certainly was very loud!  Lovely cat but from his notes too much for us (and our neighbours!)


----------



## darkmystic7 (18 January 2015)

My cat tigger isn't a bengal but he's a talker too does my head in sometimes cause he knows I respond to him lol


----------



## Pie's mum (20 January 2015)

Shady said:



			i am one of those ' mad cat people '!!
i only have 5 now but at one point i had 10 Orientals and Siamese and they all tried to out talk each other '' me first, me first, me ,me , me'' ! used to want to wear ear plugs at feeding time, they all slept together in this huge celtic knot, it used to freak people out when they visited.i loved it!
		
Click to expand...

OMG!!!!  10 Orientals and Siameses.... I can't decide if that's heaven or hell!  Our house is ruled by the iron chocolatey paw of a Siamese.  He dictates everything to us - and if his needs aren't met instantly we don't half know about it lol!!!  They really are wonderful cats if you want to be ruled over and shouted at.  And then we have Flint.  The silver cross eyed part oriental gentle teddybear who sings like Gizmo (from Gremlins) in the mornings.  He has such a funny little warbly voice, doesn't sound like a cat at all!


----------



## Shady (20 January 2015)

Pie's mum said:



			OMG!!!!  10 Orientals and Siameses.... I can't decide if that's heaven or hell!  Our house is ruled by the iron chocolatey paw of a Siamese.  He dictates everything to us - and if his needs aren't met instantly we don't half know about it lol!!!  They really are wonderful cats if you want to be ruled over and shouted at.  And then we have Flint.  The silver cross eyed part oriental gentle teddybear who sings like Gizmo (from Gremlins) in the mornings.  He has such a funny little warbly voice, doesn't sound like a cat at all!
		
Click to expand...

LOL ! i really miss them! iv'e only got one Oriental now and she's a 'screamer' , just sits there and yells at me, like nails on a blackboard ,ahhhh!  one of the others is a chinchilla persian called Eeps , he sort of ' eeehhhhs' at you, pathetic!, am seriously thinking of some more Orientals, a friend of mine has some cinnamon silver shaded, ahhhhh they are amazing.... but in England, sob, sob!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (20 January 2015)

Can we have some pics of these gorgeous sounding moggies please?!


----------

